# New guard llama is working out great!



## Capra Lane (Dec 1, 2011)

Meet Blessing! AKA Bess. :clap:

Its been about 8 weeks and the whole transition has gone much easier than we anticipated. She shares hayfeeders, water buckets and mineral tubs. She tolerates Sage, one of our yearlings who is constantly underfoot and uses Bess as a personal bodyguard. 

She leads the goats in and out at grazing time and tends to herd them between her and the barn. On cold windy nights she will sleep inside, positioned just inside the doorway so she can still scope things out. She comes when called and takes treats from our hands. As far as we know, Bess hasn't had to use her skills yet but we spotted some coyote tracks near our house the other night. She is certainly on high alert and hauls ass over to the fence even when I let my dogs roam on the side of the house. She has integrated very well into the herd and I think I'll rest easier after kidding season starts!:thumbup:

Here are some pics!
Amanda


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes adorable! Glad she is working out : )


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sound great  I love their warning call. Sounds like someone trying to start a car.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I miss my llamas. When you have a good guard llama, they truly do their job well.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad it is working for you. I don't have a predator problem...yet...but don't want to. I wished I could find a reasonably priced GUARD llama.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

TOU said:


> Glad it is working for you. I don't have a predator problem...yet...but don't want to. I wished I could find a reasonably priced GUARD llama.


She is beautiful & if I could have been assured of the guard abilities of one , (seems like it is a bit hit and miss) I think I would have gone that route. In the end, I came across a sweet deal on two 3/4 Great Pyrenees 1/4 Komondor puppies (4 months old) that are brothers that needed a working home. I picked them up last night & I think they are going to work out great. (Great BIG too. LOL)


----------

